# Pink bottoms



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Found a mess of yummy pink bottoms by the deer blind.More popping allready!!
*


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi Hunter

Common names of shrooms can be confusing, pink bottoms are also known as Meadow mushrooms or Agaricus Campestris.
They are found in the grass away from the trees and not in the woods.
IMO those are not them and most appear to be in the breaking down stage(rotting) and should not be ate.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/agaricus_campestris.html

I hope you don't take this the wrong way, I'd just hate to see
a fellow shroomer get sick.


mike


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

*mike ive eaten these in the past without a problem.The researche ive done on these mushrooms they are not rotting and are still good.This particular batch was only up for 2 days by my deer blind ive been out there everyday being deer season and all.When these are broke open there nice and pink and absolutely no rotting going on in these shrooms.Granted they are a little darker than i like however the flavor is still there.Theyve been taken to the 2 people i know that got me into shrooms and theyve been hunting for 25 yrs and they where exstatic on my find they said theyve never come upon a nice pink bottom find like that in all there years of picking.I appreciate your concern but all is well..Sorry michigan mike but your information on these is incorrect..A beautiful choclate brown spore print was done on these heres a quote from the experts please read.

Slide 19.
Agaricus campestris, the Meadow Mushroom or Pink-Bottom, is a prized edible with characteristic bright pink gills that turn chocolate-brown in age. It fruits early in the fall season in grasslands and especially in rich pastures. There are numerous generally similar look-alikes including some mildly toxic Agaricus and one Stropharia species. The toxic Agaricus species have a somewhat unpleasant odor when fresh or when cooked and Stropharia species have a purplish-brown spore print rather than the chocolate brown spores characteristic of nearly all Agaricus species. Agaricus campestris is closely related to the button mushroom of commerce but is richer in flavor. http://academic.evergreen.edu/projects/mushrooms/ifm/index.htm

Thanks have a good day*


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

hunter143 said:


> *Found a mess of yummy pink bottoms by the deer blind.More popping allready!!*


Top of caps you posted on another thread.
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x77/birdwatt/Picture054.jpg

I agree that they are one of the agarics but not Agaricus Campestris.

The caps on A.Campestris will generally be solid white color with 
no brown patch in the center as the one photo shows.
The stem on A. Camprestris are short and stubby and generally never over 2 inches and your pics show otherwise.

"Quote hunter143"
*When these are broke open there nice and pink and absolutely no rotting going on in these. *

The only thing pink on A. Camprestris are the gills when young, the flesh should white, but maybe I misunderstood your statement.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

When cut into the flesh was white the pink from the gills was also visible.As far as the discoloration of the top ive found photos of pink bottom mushrooms with the same markings of darkness on the caps reason they said where the area in which they are growing..


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Brave..

I wouldn't eat them.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

StumpJumper said:


> Brave..
> 
> I wouldn't eat them.


 Took some to my local dnr office these are in fact pink bottom mushrooms and they are ok to eat.Sorry everyone but my assumtion was correct.This isnt the first time ive picked pink bottom mushrooms but i usually pick the younger ones...


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

hunter143 said:


> Took some to my local dnr office these are in fact pink bottom mushrooms and they are ok to eat.Sorry everyone but my assumtion was correct.This isnt the first time ive picked pink bottom mushrooms but i usually pick the younger ones...


 That's good but who says even the DNR knows what they are talking about? Was it an actual mycologist? 

We picked "pinky's" in a cow pasture when I was a kid, man were they delicious. Same thing I think.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

StumpJumper said:


> That's good but who says even the DNR knows what they are talking about? Was it an actual mycologist?
> 
> We picked "pinky's" in a cow pasture when I was a kid, man were they delicious. Same thing I think.


Not gonna get into a heated debate over my mushrooms.They are in fact meadow mushrooms aka pink bottoms and the spore print was correct.Have eaten them for years without any issues.Will eat them for many more....


----------

